# Sparkling water



## cro.an72 (Sep 7, 2011)

I quit drinking sodas and juice but now i drink 1-2 cans of sparkling water. Is that bad for you in any way?


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 8, 2011)

cro.an72 said:


> I quit drinking sodas and juice but now i drink 1-2 cans of sparkling water. Is that bad for you in any way?



I guess I'm not really sure what sparkling water is. Is it like a carbonated soda?


----------



## mr62 (Sep 8, 2011)

Some sparkling water are higher in mineral content and in moderation are good for you, but I do not like that tends to  make me feel gassy.


----------



## Cynical (Sep 9, 2011)

cro.an72 said:


> I quit drinking sodas and juice but now i drink 1-2 cans of sparkling water. Is that bad for you in any way?




I think that is not so good for you, for us usually.


----------

